# I've Found It. Yes, the BEST Coffee



## EN4CER (Jan 22, 2012)

Had my Gaggia Classic for several months now and have tried a host of fresh coffee grind from a number of the usual suspects.

Generally I favour Mocha's...

But, after a recent purchase from http://www.coffeebeanshopltd.co.uk/

I have to say, in my honest opinion, their

Peruvian Yanesha

Is the bomb. Very full bodied, semi-rich, chocolate, berry, very slight fudge and with a defined after taste of nuts (not sure what type tho!)

Off for another cup









If anyone can recommend something very similar. Then I'd love to try it.

Go enjoys guys


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Another on my list. I do like Coffeebeanshop though!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What's your favourite brew recipe in case anyone wants to try it?

Dose Weight

Temp

Time

Output (volume in mls)


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I recc'ed this in another thread. I said that the Malawi Geisha was better, but I tried them side by side and I preferred the Peruvian Yanesh.

I love it but I got the best out of it brewed. French Press, standard 60g / L for 3-4 mins. Just off boil water.

The cupping notes are spot on but the delicate flavours didn't seem to come through the same in espresso though.


----------



## EN4CER (Jan 22, 2012)

Glenn said:


> What's your favourite brew recipe in case anyone wants to try it?
> 
> Dose Weight
> 
> ...


What's your favourite brew recipe in case anyone wants to try it?

Dose Weight = 14g

Temp Don't know

Time: 32 secs

Output (volume in mls) umm, a teacup worth!









Sorry I can't be any more accurate


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

EN4CER said:


> What's your favourite brew recipe in case anyone wants to try it?
> 
> Dose Weight = 14g
> 
> ...


You're as technically minded as me! Grind it up, dose it in, a little press and hey presto! If it tastes good, SUCCESS!


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

Have to confess my best results are with 14g (ground) of whatever beans and little more than the tamper weight in the portafilter. Results do vary though.

Dose weight: 14g

Temp: Up there

Time: 10 seconds to several minutes

Output: never more than 2fl oz as it would overflow the glass

Consistency: Extremely variable

Results: Never the same twice

But I'm getting there..... right???

Al


----------



## Viernes (Dec 10, 2011)

Does not the coffees from coffeebeanhop tastes a little weird for you? There's a roast flavor that taste weird, indeed I'd say ugly. The beans smells like that too.


----------



## EN4CER (Jan 22, 2012)

Can't say that I agree... They are just yummy


----------

